# Ply 200g Mixed Pygo



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

for the built, just go see the thread!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?/topic/185701-plywood-tank-200gal/


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Sweet! Nice lookin' piraya!!!


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!

Your terns look amazing !! Very nice pick-up !! 
I hope you do find some caribas.. but even if you don't get any, that tank is sick !!!!

AMAZING job !!!


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Is this the plywood tank I've seen before on this forum? Nice tank indeed!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great video as usual Leg and the tank and fish look fantastic


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice 5 star


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Love you tank set-up and p's nice....


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

VERY cool!!









Allow me to embed it for you...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

great job!!


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

That tank is amazing and the fish look gorgeous. Very jealous!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yah tanks for posting the embed link! looks better now!

by the way, piraya and ternz are a bit agressive but they do swim a lot together so i guess things are doing find for now!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice tank, fish and video all around. The color is stunning and your fish look amazing. Hope to see more from this tank in the future!!


----------



## keukeul (Sep 9, 2007)

Terns rules









Great job Nic !!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

very nice tank, did you build it?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice tank







Is that a 3d background ?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

brian519 said:


> Nice tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! you guys did not click on the link in the first post didn't you? haha

yes the link in the starter post is the link for the DIY section here in the forum where you can see the built up to now


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

Beautiful!









God I want my Pirayas to grow so bad!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

here are some updates!





































and the big fella that was too slow attacking the feeder...that's it! search the sand for scales now! tsss





































we'll stop there, want to save some for photo contest! haha


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing pictures Nic !! Keep it up !


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking awesome


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

man I'm loven those terns...............


----------



## Piro (Dec 1, 2008)

Those are some beautifull fish.. nice photo's! Keep up the good work!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

those are some amazing photos!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yah if there's ever someone looking for ternz near Quebec, they still have four from the same shoal i got mine. PM if you have questions bout that.

and tanx for the great comments!!!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful Terns!!! Was the background a DIY ?


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

yes, just look the original post and there's the link for the build's thread!

CauzIsaidso!!!!just remarked that it's the 2nd time in this thread you ask me, and it's the second time i tell you to go see the link in the starter post! haha


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

ok some new pics since it's been a while...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

awesome fish I'm jealous ! NICE PICS


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

B E A...UTIFUL


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Killer shoal bro


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

wow man your P's and set up look fuckin incredible


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

WOW your plants are really beginning to fill out. Your Piraya makes me drool!!!!


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

sweet f-ing set-up and shoal mannn......


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sacrifice said:


> WOW your plants are really beginning to fill out.


yeah! i'm glad bout that. i'd cut and replanted a lot and everything regrew very well. i thought i had took off all the vallisnerias but it seems i left some roots in the gavel and they are now starting to take over the back of the tank! okay with me...

tanks for the great comments guys!


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

i'm thinking of adding 2 caribas to the shoal (mypiranhas' caribas which are round 12-14")

well, there are two ways of seeing this:

1- my pygos wanted me to understand that they don't want other ps with them
2- they cleared up some space for their future roomates



still, not sure it was a space problem, prob more a matter of the piraya not letting any parade happening since it was a female



the lady was getting thick



rough estimate, i'd say she was 7", maybe pushing the 8" mark soon...



she was the smallest of the group, but has never been the scapegoat. always defended herself pretty good.

all n all, really thinking that the piraya just killed her of the start of some parade with he other natt


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Aww leg sorry for the loss







but as you know....it happens!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------

